# Hen very sick. Need help identifying illness



## CarterFamily (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, we are first-time chicken owners and we have 4 hens that are a couple of months old. We noticed one hen was waddling around one day and the next day she was stumbling around and could barely get anywhere. We took her out of the flock and put her in our basement, giving her water and food. I noticed that she felt very warm, especially under her wing, so I brought her to our bathtub to give her a cool bath and cool her down. This seemed to be a mistake as she seemed to vomit up her food from the day before (I know chickens cannot vomit). I put her back into her cage and decided to not touch her anymore. Her condition hasn't worsened or gotten better, she still stumbles around and cannot stand. I don't know what is wrong with her.


----------



## 5eggladies (Sep 24, 2013)

CarterFamily said:


> Hi, we are first-time chicken owners and we have 4 hens that are a couple of months old. We noticed one hen was waddling around one day and the next day she was stumbling around and could barely get anywhere. We took her out of the flock and put her in our basement, giving her water and food. I noticed that she felt very warm, especially under her wing, so I brought her to our bathtub to give her a cool bath and cool her down. This seemed to be a mistake as she seemed to vomit up her food from the day before (I know chickens cannot vomit). I put her back into her cage and decided to not touch her anymore. Her condition hasn't worsened or gotten better, she still stumbles around and cannot stand. I don't know what is wrong with her.


----------



## 5eggladies (Sep 24, 2013)

I’m not sure what advice to give except it sounds like you are doing the right thing by separating her. Chickens are very hard on the sick.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

CarterFamily said:


> Hi, we are first-time chicken owners and we have 4 hens that are a couple of months old. We noticed one hen was waddling around one day and the next day she was stumbling around and could barely get anywhere. We took her out of the flock and put her in our basement, giving her water and food. I noticed that she felt very warm, especially under her wing, so I brought her to our bathtub to give her a cool bath and cool her down. This seemed to be a mistake as she seemed to vomit up her food from the day before (I know chickens cannot vomit). I put her back into her cage and decided to not touch her anymore. Her condition hasn't worsened or gotten better, she still stumbles around and cannot stand. I don't know what is wrong with her.


Are you still having problems with your chicken? Is she worse? better? unchanged? Is she eating and drinking? what is her poo like? Can you describe exactly what you mean by "vomit" (like, mushy food came out of her mouth?) ? Does her mouth smell sour? (don't get bit checking!) Is her crop soft and pliable feeling or hard? Is it empty or full?

This forum is not really frequented by many helpful people, I would suggest you join xxxxxxx many of us that used to "live" here have moved there and you'll get faster replies.


----------

